# Sir Tigger McRoo Tells All!



## TheRockinRabbit (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello, all! I'm Katie, here to bring you through the strange twists and turns of my life will all six of my pets! Currently, I'm living with 2 dogs, a cat, 2 gerbils, and a hamster. Oh, and did I mention? I'll be getting a bunny in the very near future. that makes seven pets - all in my humble little home. how do they all fit? Well, read on, my friend, read on...

First, I'll start out my 'my' pets - I live with three other people.

I have Rexy, my Cornish Rex cat. (original name, eh? Well, at least it's better than my first cat's name - Fido. :|)












She's a gorgeous cat. Gorgeous, and very affectionate. She sleeps right beside me every night - right by my head. <3


Next is my hamster, Chuffy. Her name is a mix of Chubby and Fluffy. I'm considering renaming her to Fuffy, now, though. She's just all fat.











Her cage is real big - lemmie find a pic of it in my Photobucket.






Here we are! the cage has changed a tad since then - but the idea's the same!

Next, the dogs.

Roly is our biggest - a Golden Doodle. named because when we got him as a puppy, he was very chubby. XD











Roly is an amazing dog. Calm, relaxed, tolerant, and fun! My sister taught him to jump for treats, too, which is cool. The bandanna has a story behind it, but that'll be told later.

Next is Skipper. We had a tough time choosing a name for him - my sister suggested Licky and Sprinkles. Hmm, for some reason, we didn't take those suggestions! ;O He's a shi-poo. ^^











This guy is evil. no, really. his nickname is Dogtor Evil. He... is scared of cling-ons, has a massive underbite, buggy eyes, and is very vocal about his feelings. As much as I say I hate him, he's still my dog. <3

I don't have pictures of the gerbs, yet, because they're not 'mine' but I will soon! 

So, let the blogging begin!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 16, 2010)

Aww, Skipper is so cute!!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

^arr, he's a rascal, he is!

Updates: we're on vacation right now (wewt) and the pets are all boarded up. Roly and Skipper are in a nice kennel, Rexy's with my ma, and the rodents are being pet-sit.

I know that Skipper will be up to no good! Hopefully we wont get any calls from the kennel! ;D 


I'm getting the bunny very soon - and oh-so-excited! I've got everything planned out. gahh, the wait is killing me! ;O


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

So I was just hanging about the cottage today, reading my books, relaxing, the usual. I usually have a little cat hovering around nearby, staring me down. Oh, how strange it is without all six pets!

Maddie, my sister, has taken a liking to rats. She's decided that she wants a pair, but has no clue how to take care of them. *sigh* they'll probably end up like the gerbils - she's practically waiting for them to die! I love the gerbils, and now consider them mine. Pics will be up soon, for you lurkers. ;P I really hope she doesn't get them; she still hasn't even tried researching them!

Chuffy is being pet-sit by my friend - I hope she remembers her manners! Chuffy is the queen, in her mind, and will not tolerate treatment any less fit. Rexy is bumming around my ma's place; I really hope she doesn't wreck anything! Her piano does look like an ugly scratching post...

We just got a call from the Kennel, and the dogs are doing great. Though Roly managed to swallow a bone, apparently his stomach juices just ate away at it, and the bone is no more. Poor puppy, must have a belly ache by now :C

The same friend that's taking care of Chuffy is taking care of the gerbs. I keep thinking that I'll come home to three dead animals, but I trust her with their care. gah, I'm ever so nervous, though. can you imagine?

Anyways, so the pets are doing great, and now we must go shopping for rabbit supplies - yay~!

EDIT; 





Wynter (pronounced Winter) &






Mitzi in their old cage C: they now have a tank - let me see if I can nab a photo of it once I get home! 8D


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 16, 2010)

Your pets are cute!

So, whats the update on your bunny situation? When do you plan to get one? from where? have you picked out one yet? Do you want a certain breed?

Detailssss :biggrin: please


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

haha, if it's the details you want, the details you'll get! ;D

I'm getting the bunny in around three weeks from the local rabbit rescue, and I'm looking for a smaller breed - I'm not picky! 8D

I'm hopefully going to get a bonded pair, but if I fall in love with a single little bunbun, then I'd get him/her. C:

I'm waiting for a while, mainly because I'll be going away for a weeks at the end of summer, and I'd hate to leave the bunny just after I get it!

The rescue is really nice, all the bunnies are kept in foster homes, so the bunbuns get special one-on-one time with the caregiver C:

We're getting the supplies slowly - right now I only have the cardboard and stuff I can find around the house, like nail clippers, a scale, care books, etc.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 17, 2010)

Today was a day like any - bumming about the cottage, sipping nice hot cocoa while cranking up the AC. My ma came over here for the day, she had a blast looking through all the weird compartments of the cupboards. My dad loves to arrange things around weirdly; cups holding the forks, knives and spoons, stacking up the plates in a pattern, all strange. He's quite the character C:

Ma called us up when she got home; Rexy had been so lonely for the day! she was climbing all over her, purring and begging for attention. the poor kitty, left alone with a bowl of food, water, and a litter pan. It must be so difficult being a cat; all the ear-scratching and pats you get ought to wear you out some. 

Thats all the updates I have for today, I guess. Not much has happened that's really noteworthy, just bumming around eating all the caramilks out of the bag o' chocolate. C:


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 18, 2010)

Today we head out to the pool - oh, wow, was it ever cold! I had my hair tied up in a bun to keep it from getting tangled. Let me tell you, that does not work. I got out of the pool and headed for my wide-tooth comb, my head was a tangled mess! We got to the pool at around 3, they waited for me to wake up, of course. Coming home at four was not a good idea; we had to be out of the cottage by 5:30 to go the the fanceh restaurant. I got dolled up, but there's not much you can do to fix the rat's nest building at the top of my head. I threw on some jeans and a nice sweater and headed out. 

The menu was far too fancy for me; off to the kiddy list! I had originally ordered chicken fingers, but they were out, so I went with pizza. Not a bad idea, right?



wrong. The pizza was absolutely frozen in the center - great job, chefs. thats a ton.

so I ate the frozen meal and went out for some frozen cream, er, Ice-cream. (mint chocolate chip, if you're wondering.) Oh, it was nice. Let me tell you, waffle cones with a chocolate fill are so much better than regular cones. mmmmmmmmmm.



Once we got home, we noticed an AMAZING sunset by the beach. My dad whipped out his DSLR and took some shots, pictures below. 

After that, we headed out for a campfire. It was pretty fantastic, with sparklers and everything!

All in all, a pretty great day at the cottage. We're leaving in two days to go home, and though I love it here, I'm really glad I can go see all the pets again soon!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 19, 2010)

Woot! Great news, guys!

I found a bunny on this forum that I would love to adopt!

His name is Lavi. Isn't he just the cutest thing? his story is so sad, but yet he seems to be a great bun all around. <3 I'm amazed at how fast and hard I fell for him. 

I'm hopefully going to go see him soon, if all goes to plan, and I'll update you guys then!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 19, 2010)

Ahh, horseback riding. Isn't it amazing?

Well, it is when you know how to do it.

We went up to Pam's today - my dad's cousin. They have a farm and own three horses; Rummy, Smokey, and Annie. I rode Rummy, and it scared the pants off of me. Not doing that again any time soon! 

They also have an amazing Bernese Mountain Dog. ahh, it was so fluffy! He was adorable. ^^

Not much else happened today, besides the usual quick swim. Fun day, though. fuuuun day. C:


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 21, 2010)

Ahh, finally home! after a day of transportation, I finally get to walk through familiar doors! 

We picked up all the pets from their petsitters, all of them looking healthy and very happy to see us! Chuffy scared me at first, though, the way she was sleeping made her look lifeless. after a poke or two she perked up, though ^^

My uncle performed some songs from his band (the Fiddleheads) for us. it was really neat! All in all, today was pretty darn awesome. I can't wait for tomorrow, though, shopping with my mum and aunt! After my aunt and cousins leave, I get to shop for rabbit supplies to bring home Lavi - should I fall in love with him, pay the adoption fee, and get my application accepted, of course. It's all so exciting!


See you in a binky!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 21, 2010)

Katie you have a great blog.

A s I read it, I feel i am sitting across from you having a conversation.

Where is your cottage? That picture of the sunset is beautiful.

I'm looking forward to hearing more about your new bunny when you get it.

Susan

ps

Your animals are beautiful.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 21, 2010)

^ why thank you! ^^ <3 

The cottage isn't 'mine', per se. We rented it for my Ma's 50th anniversary - they loved it! It's up in Pickering, Ontario; fairly close to me, actually! 



I woke up at eight today to my dogs barking at my alarm clock (which was actually quite quiet, and because I was so tired, I didn't hear it. Convenient, eh?). We were going to go to the mall, so we had to get dressed and grab the money soon. We left the house at 9:30 with my cousins, only to find out that my dad took the van out with Maddie to her barn. Great, just wonderful. We then squished all six people into a car meant for four, and let me tell you, 16 year old boys reek! After calling up my dad and telling him how much or a doorknob he is, we left to the mall. 

The boys all went to Wonderland, which _would_ have been a great idea... should they check the weather forecast beforehand. It was overcast all day, and halfway through their trip, the rain started to pour. They called us up and we drove to pick them up and head home;again, squishing six people into a car meant for four. This time, though, three of them were _soaking_ wet. My jeans are still wet from sitting next to them. :nope:

I picked up some scrapbooking supplies while we were at the mall, so look forward to pages from the book. I'm thinking of making it all for my bunny (bunnies? who knows!, but I might add in pages for the other six pets. Don't want them feeling left out, now, do I? My cousins and aunt are staying here again tonight, hopefully this time I wont hear them getting up and tripping over Roly in the dark at 3 AM. 





hopefully.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 22, 2010)

Woke up again at eight, this time to my mum shaking we out of bed. She wanted to go shopping _again_ with the boys, and I thoguht it would be too much. I rolled over, fell asleep, and didn't get up again till one. 

Now that I think about it, all I've eaten today is a bowl of cereal and a cookie - I'll be back in a sec, my tumy is a rumbling! back now with some nutella-covered toast. mmmmm. C: 

Do you guys like the smell of ferret? I (strangely) do! I was just at me friend's house, and she has two. Jasper and Storm are their names, and are the ever beautiful! Storm is an albino, and Jasper is... normal? XD he has a mask and everything. the are adorable. 


I just filled out the application for Lavi, which was mainly geared towards rats so was a bit weird, but whatever. Still have to pay the adoption fee, but hey! that can wait, I still have to go see the cutie! We're going to see him tomorrow at seven, and I am ever-so-excited! Can't wait to see his cute ickle face. Scythe said that his light markings are getting lighter, and his dark markings are getting darker! I can just picture him getting cuter and cuter. ahh, I can't wait to take him home <3 

that's all for today! see you all tomorrow with Lavi updates!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 23, 2010)

Cute, adorable, funny, a little timid, and spirited. Those are (most of) the words I would use to describe Lavi. My mum fell in love with him - though she didn't show it until the car ride back home! Stubborn woman. >_____________________>

Lavi actually didn't mind being held and cuddled, and felt safe in Scythe's hands, which is nice. To him, we were complete strangers, so he was (understandably) fairly scared. His personality, though, seemed amazing, from what she told us. I really love him, and think he would be a great addition to the family. 

We'll be taking him home on the labour day weekend/the week following, so look out for a (very excited) blog then! 

He really was great - and we totally didn't get lost on the way there ahem ahem. o-o


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 24, 2010)

Lavi's dead.




in the very short time I knew him, I fell in LOVE with him. I would just think about him all the time.


I'm so sorry I didn't get to spend more time with you, Lavi. You were an amazing bunny. I love you.


Rest in Peace, little guy. I'm so sorry.

-K


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have edited this in my post, but I can't.



I can't stop crying. I don't know what to do. He would have been my first bunny. ever. He SHOULD have been my first bunny. I look at all the rescue bunnies for adoption near me and they all seem... duller. duller than he was. I doubt I'll be getting a bunny soon.


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 24, 2010)

Cute pets!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Aug 24, 2010)

You have really cute pets! I'm sorry about Lavi. But, if you keep looking, you'll find the perfect bunny for you.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Aug 24, 2010)

You have really cute pets! I'm sorry about Lavi. But, if you keep looking, you'll find the perfect bunny for you.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Lavi. I know he was really special to you, but another special bunny may yet come into your life. You've got a lot of really cute pets and it sounds like you really love animals.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Lavi. I hope this doesn't discourage you from giving your love to another bunny.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, all. It's been fairly tough, but I know I'll get through it. 

I've been looking through petfinder, trying to find another heartbunny. My friend convinced me to look for another bunny, one to cuddle and call my own - Fur therapy, she called it.

I went out to the barn today with Maddie to take some pictures of her riding. It definitely took my mind off things, let me focus on the horses. it was nice. Maddie's horse is named Mel, short for Melodramatic. She's really nice and sweet, and a huge carrot mooch. 


They remind me so much of bunnies, despite their size.


<3 it was great.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 26, 2010)

The park is a really great place to take pictures, as I've found out today.

Hundreds of (okay maybe four or five) butterflies were swarming a flowery tree (bush?) in the park, and I just so happened to have the DSLR with me. I took some great shots - though the camera was a bit temperamental today. always so dark! I adjusted the ISO and changed the shutter speed; nothing. ahh, well. that's what Photoshop it for! 

Did I tell you guys about Roly's paw? No? ahh, well here's a story.

Roly needed a haircut for a while now - being a non-shed dog in the summer sure is tough on him. plus, you know, the whole black dog attracts heat thing. Anyways, while we were clipping his paws, we noticed a huge ball of fur inbetween his paw pads. Apparently, it just got bigger and was rubbing against his pawpads - they were raw and bleeding and ow. :C

So we put some polysporin on it and covered it in a bandage, but he's still limping and I feel bad for him.

He still has his limp, so we're probably going to take him into the vet soon to check up on it - I would HATE for it to get infected!



I've just been relaxing and enjoying my last few days of summer; I'm camping on the last week, then off to school again. fun. 

I'm off - see you all tomorrow!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Aug 26, 2010)

Nothing much happened today - just planning for tomorrow's trip to the pet shop! We're doing all the major shopping - the hutch, run, food dishes, hay rack, litter box, etc. The toys and litter can wait until later. 

I watched two movies today; both from when I was, like, 5. it was awesome! Tomorrow I have to pack for a week-long trip - won't be blogging, sorry! But when I have free time, I'll try to get a blog in. (and then watch another movie cause um. >___>)

so yes, not much to report, besides my excitement! who hasn't been to a pet store in forever?


Me, of course!


----------



## Boz (Aug 30, 2010)

I like your doggies! they are too adorable!

I also like your gerbils. I'm like a mega-gerbil lover/freak.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 3, 2010)

*strikes a pose* I'm back from camping!

oh, it was wonderful! so much fun!


I don't have much time to write anything, so I'll have to wait until the morning to fully catch you guys up on everything - but I thought I'd first pop in to say hello, again!


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 4, 2010)

Hope you're pups paws are okay! I have a papillon and I always have to trim the hair on the bottoms of his feet. 

Camping, fun! I went camping (and mountain climbing!) this summer too. For some reason, every time I go camping it always rains! 

I haven't posted here for awhile, so sorry about Lavi. I think rescuing a bunny in need, when you find the perfect one, would be a great way to honor his memory.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 5, 2010)

Roly's paws have not needed trimming before, which was weird!

anyways, so remember how I said I would type everything up this morning?



apparently a meant tonight. haha.

So I've been busy shopping for back-to-school supplies.


yay. >:C


I want summer to be longer. Really, where has it gone?!

I found the ~perfect~ bunny flooring - these foam mats with carpet on top that interlock together like those colourful kiddy ones! they're at canadian tire, and they work wonderfully so far - they're easy to cut, too. Now to finally get a bunny to bunny-test it...

It's been really quiet at home, so I tried giving Rexy some catnip.










Never again will I try.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 5, 2010)

So this not-so-bunny blog needs a new name.



Because I now have a bunny.

8D


His name was originally Jughead, but I didn't like it and it didn't suit him - so I changed it to Tiggeroo, or Roo-moo, as I call him.

He's a black Lionhead, found at my local shelter. He's just perfect - litter trained, neutered, and very loveable! He was just binkying around my room a few hours ago, now he's drifting to sleep in his hutch. 

The people working there were great; very informative, professional, and knew a lot about rabbits! The man who worked specially in the rabbit section was very helpful, too! He let me open up all the cages and have some one-on-one time with all the rabbits up for adoption.

I didn't ask what veggies Roo-moo usually ate; stupid me! so I just grabbed some of the basics - romaine, parsley, dandelion, dill, and bok choy. I didn't give him any bok choy yet, but all the rest Roo-moo digested just fine. 

I'd never really seen a bunny binky before - only in youtube videos and the like. It's so much more... real in person! You can almost feel the rabbit's happiness! 

Roo-moo's settling in very nicely; there hasn't been any problems thus far. I finished bunny-proofing my room at around 2, so he was let out the whole day after that as he seemed perfectly happy inside his hutch.

Roo-moo is very affectionate, too. On the ride home he was a very brave little trooper and had his ears up curiously, exploring the car rather than hiding in fear. Once he settled down for the ride, her propped himself up in the crook of my arm and licked me for a few minutes - I wasn't expecting that!

When I got home, the first thing my little sister did was take him out. I told her not to, but my mum insisted. It was fine, anyways, as Roo-moo seems totally stress-free from his move! at around twelve, I let him on my bed. He sat on my chest and licked my nose for a few minutes before again going back to the crook of my left arm, licking that, too.

He really is an amazing bunny, and I know that he'll settle in nicely. He is definitely just what I need after the Lavi episode, and I'm already feeling much better.


Pictures will be up sometime tomorrow!

See you all very soon!


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Sep 6, 2010)

Aw Congrats!!!! He sounds like such a sweet bunny! Can't wait to see pics! lol


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 6, 2010)

He sounds so great! Congrats on getting a bunny!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, sorry, I don't ear pictures yet.


They're on their merry way, while I get to know the little perks and quirks of my new little bunbun!

I have decided that leaving him along in his cage is _not_ a good idea. Food strewn everywhere, dishes upturned, poop lining the cage. It was a mess!

I cleaned it up with a sigh as he ran about my room and hall, destroying everything along the way. (okay, maybe not everything, but he _did_ shred that phone book and Aunt Birtha's old desk's leg!)

He's fallen in love with a toy ball, one of those woven grass ones with the rattle in them He really likes the way it makes that jingly noise when he throws it!




He's also learned that oh! throwing your favourite toys in the water bowl is _fun!_

:|



Oh, the joys of owning my little roo-moo.




But no, I love him to bits and pieces. <3

:bunny18


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 9, 2010)

[align=center]Sir Tigger McRoo

"Tiggeroo, Roo-Moo, Roo"[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





















































[/align][align=center]

Sorry there are so many - I couldn't choose my favourites!
[/align]


----------

